# C/C++ job market in australia



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I am shortly applying my EOI this week end(Awaiting my IELTS score on 5th April)
I am a c/c++ guy,Just curious about the job Market now in sydney.
I could find some jobs in seek,but I am looking for a more practical perspective.
Any one in this skill can you share your experiences / job availability?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I have heard that c/C++ does not have that much in therein comparison to vc++ (hope this is the one from microsoft?) which is in more demand! 
But if you are seeing things rolling on seek - then it should work out.
Source - here in the forum only!


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for a quick reply.
VC++ mmm.... I find some good number of jobs in seek and other sites.

guys any one in c or c++ please fill in


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

About C I cannot comment.
C mostly means at least 5 years of embedded dev exp. If you have that then you might take a crack at them. Not sure how willing they are to accept no Australian Commercial Exp in this field.

As far as C++ is concerned, you indeed will be better served by being on Microsoft technologies rather than on Open source.

It is an Employer market here and Employers are getting away with some ridiculous conditions like "Must have a Car !!!"


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

another c++ guy here. ANZSCO: Analyst Programmer. I have most of my experience into storage and SAN. my exp is little over 9 years. I have expertise in both windows and Linux environments.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Madrag,

What is your status,are you in OZ??


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

^not yet. CO assigned on 15apr. waiting....


----------



## theunderdog (Nov 22, 2012)

Any of you C/C++ guys found a job there? I am planning to move soon, I am more into Embedded/System side as well.

theunderdog


----------



## SreedharT (May 24, 2013)

Hi All,
I am from C++ background too.... I got my PR a month back. Moving to Sydney on 14th July. Was searching for C++ jobs on SEEK but no luck yet as most of the openings are in trading/banking and some in embedded side while my experience is in Telecom domain.

Still daring to go hoping that something will come my way once I land there.

Someone working in Australia on this technology could provide us a better insight.


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Folks,

Count on me as well.. i have exp on c/c++ as well.. and experience in telecom domain.


----------



## SwiftHyd (May 13, 2013)

Hi Sridhar & Satish,

I am also C & C++ Developer with Telecom & Gaming domain exp, planning to move by end of July. I have not yet decided on which city. Looking at Seek & Careerone, it should be Sydney.

- Pradeep, Hyderabad.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

I am planning to make my move in sep. to sydney.


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice to see so many people.... i wish all of them a very best..


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

SwiftHyd said:


> Hi Sridhar & Satish,
> 
> I am also C & C++ Developer with Telecom & Gaming domain exp, planning to move by end of July. I have not yet decided on which city. Looking at Seek & Careerone, it should be Sydney.
> 
> - Pradeep, Hyderabad.


Hi Pradeep,

All the best.... 

BTW have you tried from India.. were you getting any calls ?


----------



## SreedharT (May 24, 2013)

SwiftHyd said:


> Hi Sridhar & Satish,
> 
> I am also C & C++ Developer with Telecom & Gaming domain exp, planning to move by end of July. I have not yet decided on which city. Looking at Seek & Careerone, it should be Sydney.
> 
> - Pradeep, Hyderabad.


Good to see so many people working on C/C++..

Pradeeep,
You are a bit lucky in the sense that you have gaming experience.

Most of the job postings in C++ are either related to trading/finance or gaming..

Didn't find a single opening related to my domain Telecom


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Guys any one secured a job in c c++?


----------



## SwiftHyd (May 13, 2013)

Hi,

I am not trying from offshore. I feel what if I get a genuine call and they found out I am still at offshore. I may miss that opportunity.

Will start applying once I reach Sydney.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

SwiftHyd said:


> Hi Sridhar & Satish,
> 
> I am also C & C++ Developer with Telecom & Gaming domain exp, planning to move by end of July. I have not yet decided on which city. Looking at Seek & Careerone, it should be Sydney.
> 
> - Pradeep, Hyderabad.


Hi Pradeep,

Have you made your move?
How are things over there?


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

*Worried Sick!!*

No one has posted a sucess story on C++ jobs... 
I am beginning to wonder.... What the hell am i doing with a PR in my hand... :confused2::tsk::fingerscrossed:


----------



## edu (Sep 16, 2011)

*Any body moving in September*

Hello All,

I have 10 years of Development experience, predominantly on C\C++ ( mostly under networking,Routing and Security domains ). 

Is anybody travelling to AUS in the month of september? we can sync up to discuss few notes and share across i believe? post your thoughts!! Iam based out of Bangalore.h

Thanks!
Santhosh


----------



## SwiftHyd (May 13, 2013)

Hi Srikar,

I am serving notice period in my current company, will take one more month. 

And not to disappoint any one here, but heard nothing +ve from my friends in Aus, present job market is bad for programmers. My friends asked me to plan after 3 months(post election). For the last 4 months I have been reading IT related news & forums in linkedin and analyzing every month employment statistics, and it really shows market is not that good. More over we all know that when ever contract jobs increases than full time jobs, it says companies are really concerned recruiting. If you guys want to switch to other domains or skills, this is the time to learn Big data(SAS), android programming.

Guys, please don't plan with this news, each one will have their own luck. These are just my own findings.

I am also thinking to join MBA in AUS universities. Currently spending most of time in analyzing MBA job prospects and good universities.


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

hi anyone had luck, I am planning to move in September 2014..
I prefer C/C++ but will work on any thing as long as I have a Job with decent salary...


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

ind2 said:


> hi anyone had luck, I am planning to move in September 2014..
> I prefer C/C++ but will work on any thing as long as I have a Job with decent salary...


hi. .. wat is ur profile? ? embedded?? ? my hubby is a vc++ guy in sydney for 3 weeka now... and nothing exciting happening on the job hunt front... he has been applying but 0 calls have come in + a few rejections.... but fingers crossed. ...but it all depends on many factors. .... ur relevant experience. ... and u know... that one golden opportunity made for u....do start trying while u arr off site. .. no harm.... it might land u with a job before you even set foot on the land of dreams.. gud luxk to u mate...


----------



## ind2 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Sneha, 
so did he try offsite.. what all he prepared and how did he go about it.


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

Anybody? Any success?
Me too a C/C++ victim  came here in Sydney 2 months back, so far 100 of applications but not a single interview schedule, damn , with same experience in india I would have got more than 30 interviews scheduled so far in 2 months.
I have experience in banking and finance both but no luck as no telecom opening at all and as far as banking experience concern these ppl want somebody who has working experience on credit/debit card payment system OR high frequency low latency trading system experience Or a gaming experience.

My advice for ppl with C/C++ who a planning to move to australia is to learn some other languages too before moving here, specially C# along with SQL Server as chances of survival only with C++ without relevant domain knowledge is very stiff here.

All the best.

Regards,
Halim


----------



## naidubh (Jan 6, 2016)

I am planning to start the Visa process. I have 9 years c++ and 2 years Java experience. I am well settled in India with good package and MNC. Please provide your input whether I need to proceed to Australia Immigration process or continue in India only.


----------



## dreaming_of_aus (Nov 3, 2015)

Guys please reply if anyone had luck acquiring jobs with C/C++.


----------



## northStar (Nov 7, 2015)

I am in the same boat, C++/RTOS/embedded systems(5 years) experience, with brief experience in core Java(4 months).
Any pointer in landing a job will help me immensely. Any motivating story might also do


----------



## northStar (Nov 7, 2015)

*Any tips for landing a gig?*

I am in the same boat, C++/RTOS/embedded systems(5 years) experience, with brief experience in core Java(4 months).
Any pointer in landing a job will help me immensely. Any motivating/demotivating  story might also do


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi,

Same with me, my experience mainly with C. I want to know job hunt experiences of people who have c or c++ skill set. What strategy they used to get jobs.
Requesting someone to share their experience.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

*C++ Job Market*

Hey Guys,

Congrats to all the ones who got their Visa.

I am also a c/c++ guy who moved to Australia in Jan 2014.

The Reality of C/C++ in OZ:

1.Not many jobs in C/C++. compared to Java and .Net, I would say its like 10-20%

2.If you guys are in to Embedded(like me), things get really crazy as there are only a handful of companies doing this stuff.

3.Most C++ jobs are either Trading Domain or Defence projects in Canberra.
Trading jobs will not even consider your profile unless you have that domain experience, I have applied to many jobs and got rejected and Defence jobs needs citizenship and security clearance.


My Experience:

1.Arrived in Jan 2014.

2.Applied for almost every c++ job on the continent for 2 Months and worked in some casual jobs.

3.Decided to move to Automation testing as I had some experience with it before and there are many testing jobs which required automation experience.

4.Landed in a permanent Testing Job with an OK salary in June 2015( Yes took almost 5 months)

5.Worked in that job for an year with out any Job satisfaction and passion, and kept trying to get in to C++ jobs.

6.Got in to a c# job in an embedded company as a contractor.

7.Moved to a permanent Embedded C++ Dev role within the company, showcasing my previous experience.

So it took me close to 1.5 yrs to get back in to my profile.


My suggestion:

1.I would strongly suggest to develop a secondary skill like Java, .Net or some HOT Technologies, go to seek or other OZ job sites and look at the current hot trends.

2.Try to get a certification if possible.

3.Get prepared to do a job outside your skillset as getting the first job is really the key, and things get easy after that.

All the best for your move and job search , Let me know if you need anything..


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

srikar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Congrats to all the ones who got their Visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Srikar,

Thanks a lot for the update.

Firstly appreciate your perseverance of sticking around and doing other things until you you got a job of your skills and the one that made you happy. Well done.

Your suggestion looks the right thing to do for me also. I also have similar plan in mind. One question i have is 
>> Try to get a certification if possible.
What certification do they value in Australia.
for example is it that for Java certification only Oracle certification has value ?

Please comment.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

By certification I am not specific to any, I Mean what ever secondary skill you want to learn, get certified in that.This catches the eyes of most recruiters here as they control everything.


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

srikar said:


> By certification I am not specific to any, I Mean what ever secondary skill you want to learn, get certified in that.This catches the eyes of most recruiters here as they control everything.


Thanks Srikar. I will work on that.

In general, How is life in Australia compared to what you had in India?


----------

